# CONTEST: Bark-On Natural



## Winnie

It's time again for a Bark-On Natural Contest!

I'm one of those fellows that likes the occassional natural that has some bark still left on it, and Tag, liking them as well, has agreed to join me in the running of a building contest for the nicest natural that still has some bark left on it.

RULES:

The contest starts right now and will run for two weeks ending Monday December 17th at 12:00 noon Pacific Standard time (Seattle, USA).

The only requirement is that it have some bark still on it.

The slingshot will be judged on it's overall look and design and how the bark is incorporated into the slingshot.

The whole point is to encourage us to look at the forks we cut from time to time and begin to see some of them in a little different way.

There will be two prizes given out. Tag hasn't revealed the prize he is offering but you can always trust Tag. Me, I'm a little different. I go at things a little oddly so I'm offering something a little more interesting. I have recently received a shipment of kangaroo "pouches" from Australia so I am offering a kangaroo scrotum ball pouch with a magnetic dispenser. It hangs from a lanyard around the neck. As weird as this sounds I am personally convinced that they are the best slingshot pouch system available for 7/16 inch (12mm) steel balls. They are absolutely quiet and the next shot is right there to grab. You have always wanted one you just didn't know it.

For those that haven't seen a bark-on here are some of mine from the old days. As you can see you can go anywhere with them. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Winnie

Here's another picture of one of the slingshots above and a couple of shots of an offset natural.


----------



## flipgun

Who could resist a prize like that? Lets see if I can round up a fork.


----------



## SlingNerd

Odd prize but count me in!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

I wanna be in, but pressed for time this time of year. I'll see if I can manage something for this.


----------



## Tag

Best of luck to all participants.


----------



## Charles

Good on you guys for organizing this one ... hope there is good participation !!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Winnie

For those of you wondering what the prize might look like here is a pic of my own kangaroo pouch. I've used it for years. Pouches have been my thing for a long time. I've made many through the years and I have used all kinds of materials; leather, boiled leather, horn, wood, cow hoof, etc. and about half of them have had some sort of magnetic feature to secure and prep the next ball.


----------



## Winnie

Charles said:


> Good on you guys for organizing this one ... hope there is good participation !!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. For those of you that don't know, Charles is the grandfather of contests/challenges such as this.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

flipgun said:


> Who could resist a prize like that? Lets see if I can round up a fork.


I know I can't hahaha. Count me in...


----------



## Brook

Count me in for a shot at the ball bag


----------



## Ukprelude

I'm not in as I won't have time but that prize is way cool. Someone is gona be walking around like the ballchinian from men in black  looking forward to seeing these frames 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Okay, so the Ballchinian won't be motivated. But don't count yourself out Ukprelude. If you can find the time (I want to think it took a long, long time for you to find the Ballchinian) for research perhaps you can carve out an hour or two over the next bit. I'll keep hoping.

winnie


----------



## skarrd

I'm in,this sounds like fun,and its to cold to goutside and shoot,so Build.


----------



## hoggy

cool, i'm in.


----------



## Tag

Thank You Winnie for coming up with this awesome contest I need a breather from all the hustle and bustle around the holidays. I’m excited to see all the entries.


----------



## Ibojoe

I won that awesome prize last time and I got to say it's handy as pockets on a shirt. It also got me hooked on 7/17 steel. After the last competition I kept building and came up with this bark on torque (kind of). 
I thought this one was worth showing. Count me out this time Winnie


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Joe, I gotta say, you do for naturals what Stonehenge did for rocks... :bowdown:

Pam Dawber right there, a year before she met Mork.


----------



## Brook

Ukprelude said:


> I'm not in as I won't have time but that prize is way cool. Someone is gona be walking around like the ballchinian from men in black  looking forward to seeing these frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Lmao


----------



## Brook

Ibojoe said:


> I won that awesome prize last time and I got to say it's handy as pockets on a shirt. It also got me hooked on 7/17 steel. After the last competition I kept building and came up with this bark on torque (kind of).
> I thought this one was worth showing. Count me out this time Winnie


Joe that's a winner there mate????????


----------



## hoggy

Ibojoe said:


> I won that awesome prize last time and I got to say it's handy as pockets on a shirt. It also got me hooked on 7/17 steel. After the last competition I kept building and came up with this bark on torque (kind of).
> I thought this one was worth showing. Count me out this time Winnie


that is an awesome build.


----------



## Tag

Beautiful Ibojoe


----------



## Winnie

Joe, that is one nice natural. I've never seen a finer one. It was gracious of you to give everyone else a chance to win!

Thanks Joe.


----------



## MakoPat

I am gonna finish up a few of very overdue items. Then I am in!


----------



## Winnie

MakoPat said:


> I am gonna finish up a few of very overdue items. Then I am in!


Sweet makoPat. I'm looking forward to what you come up with.

I found a really uniquely barked fork yesterday in the brush pile of a local cemetery (one of the best places I know of for finding interesting wood - golf courses can be good sometimes too). I just might make a slingshot too. We'll see.


----------



## Tag

Looking forward to seeing your entry MakpPat


----------



## 31610

Well it’s not the highest tech sling but it’s a little ripper 8 mm ammo it’s lilac fork with ca finish


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> Well it's not the highest tech sling but it's a little ripper 8 mm ammo it's lilac fork with ca finish


looks good to me.


----------



## 31610

Thanks hoggy it’s small but mighty lol ????


----------



## Tag

I like it Brings back memories when we used to make our own slingshots. Thanks for entering


----------



## 31610

Thanks tag I am always in my friend if I get more time I make something better????


----------



## Ibojoe

Very nice traditional PB!!


----------



## Charles

Sometime back, I made a bark on natural ... and I think it was for the last contest of this sort which we held. For quite a while, it was my favorite shooter. I just dug it out again, and recall why I liked it so much. It was made from a Japanese cherry fork, and had a pinky hole.

















I find that a pinky hole makes for much more consistent shooting, as my hold is standard from shot to shot.

I also put a groove in the fork tips so the bands were placed more consistently under draw.









And of course, I put my personal logo on the butt of the fork.









I am going into the hospital early tomorrow morning for another total hip replacement. So I just did not have time to complete a project for this contest ...BUT, I did give it a try. I will show you how far I got in my next post.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Brook

Port boy said:


> Well it's not the highest tech sling but it's a little ripper 8 mm ammo it's lilac fork with ca finish


I like it mate nice shape and size, and lilac is a new one for me I'll be looking it up


----------



## Brook

Charles said:


> Sometime back, I made a bark on natural ... and I think it was for the last contest of this sort which we held. For quite a while, it was my favorite shooter. I just dug it out again, and recall why I liked it so much. It was made from a Japanese cherry fork, and had a pinky hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryPinkyHole.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryGrip.JPG
> 
> I find that a pinky hole makes for much more consistent shooting, as my hold is standard from shot to shot.
> 
> I also put a groove in the fork tips so the bands were placed more consistently under draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryForkTip.JPG
> 
> And of course, I put my personal logo on the butt of the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryLogo.JPG
> 
> I am going into the hospital early tomorrow morning for another total hip replacement. So I just did not have time to complete a project for this contest ...BUT, I did give it a try. I will show you how far I got in my next post.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Really cool to see the pinky hole in a natty lik3 that..nice one..all the best with your op look forward to seeing what else you came up with


----------



## Charles

Several years ago, Henry was shooting a slingshot he called Stubby. This frame reminded me of that, and I call it Chunky. I have been collecting a lot of forks over the last couple of years, and some of them are quite large. I selected one and decided to make a ring shooter with a pinky hole. Here are the raw materials.









You will note there are two ring sizes. With that large a fork, I felt the smaller rings looked too dinky, so I opted for the larger rings. Without going step by step, I cut off the forks and the handle, drilled a pinky hole, drilled the forks for rings, did some rasping and sanding, and here is the result.









The pinky hole is really quite large, and in fact since my hands are small, I can use both my pinky and my ring finger.

















With the rings, I can use tubes, flat bands, or office rubber bands ... changing bands is really easy with rings.









And of course, I put my personal logo in the butt.









My plan is to give it a coat of urethane finish without any further sanding. I want to preserve the lichen growth, and the semi-rough surface makes for a better grip. But there is not time to finish it before my surgery in the morning, and I doubt I will be up and about much after the surgery before the contest deadline.

Sooo, I submit this as an encouragement to all my slingshot friends.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## skarrd

Well after looking thru my *fork box* i didnt really have anything worthwhile to start with so i was going with this little skinny,and it became a project for first tries,first try with chained bands and first try with gypsy tabs,it shoots well and is comforatable.mostly it reminds me of the stuff we made wen we were 8 or 10 years old


----------



## skarrd

Anyway,as much as i liked *lil skinny* this is my actual entry,it had stubs for forks but since i have been shooting PFS for awhile now,it worked out,and like my other 2 natural[?]PFS's it shoots Amazing.i think i like the naturals better than the boardcuts. so 5/8;s black theraband,8 in. active/hang whatever,shootin 3/8 steel


----------



## hoggy

awesome entries one and all.


----------



## hoggy

Charles said:


> Sometime back, I made a bark on natural ... and I think it was for the last contest of this sort which we held. For quite a while, it was my favorite shooter. I just dug it out again, and recall why I liked it so much. It was made from a Japanese cherry fork, and had a pinky hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryPinkyHole.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryGrip.JPG
> 
> I find that a pinky hole makes for much more consistent shooting, as my hold is standard from shot to shot.
> 
> I also put a groove in the fork tips so the bands were placed more consistently under draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryForkTip.JPG
> 
> And of course, I put my personal logo on the butt of the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryLogo.JPG
> 
> I am going into the hospital early tomorrow morning for another total hip replacement. So I just did not have time to complete a project for this contest ...BUT, I did give it a try. I will show you how far I got in my next post.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


COOL


----------



## hoggy

Charles said:


> Several years ago, Henry was shooting a slingshot he called Stubby. This frame reminded me of that, and I call it Chunky. I have been collecting a lot of forks over the last couple of years, and some of them are quite large. I selected one and decided to make a ring shooter with a pinky hole. Here are the raw materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyRaw.JPG
> 
> You will note there are two ring sizes. With that large a fork, I felt the smaller rings looked too dinky, so I opted for the larger rings. Without going step by step, I cut off the forks and the handle, drilled a pinky hole, drilled the forks for rings, did some rasping and sanding, and here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunky.JPG
> 
> The pinky hole is really quite large, and in fact since my hands are small, I can use both my pinky and my ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyGrip1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyGrip2.JPG
> 
> With the rings, I can use tubes, flat bands, or office rubber bands ... changing bands is really easy with rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyForkTips.JPG
> 
> And of course, I put my personal logo in the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyLogo.JPG
> 
> My plan is to give it a coat of urethane finish without any further sanding. I want to preserve the lichen growth, and the semi-rough surface makes for a better grip. But there is not time to finish it before my surgery in the morning, and I doubt I will be up and about much after the surgery before the contest deadline.
> 
> Sooo, I submit this as an encouragement to all my slingshot friends.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


ME LIKE


----------



## Tag

Nice one skard


----------



## Winnie

I have found myself in a difficult place. If you have ever checked my profile page you might have noticed that I have a son with serious health issues. He has spent seven of the last ten weeks in the Intensive Care Unit and we were told yesterday morning that he will not be leaving the hospital again. [We have had an ICU in our home for 29 years with my son requiring 24 hour-a-day intensivist trained Rn's - or us - to care for him.] As you can imagine, my plate is pretty full right now so I might not be responding to everyones builds as I should. I can poke around at the office a bit so the prize will be finished and I may even be able to get out a slingshot. It's just that everything has become very unpredictable for me. Thank you all for your patience.

winnie


----------



## KawKan

Our best wishes go out to you and yours, Winnie.

We will muck along, Buddy. You take care of the big stuff on your plate.


----------



## Tag

Sorry to hear about your Son Winnie. Right now the only thing you need to be concerned about is your family. I will take care of the contest.


----------



## Tag

Winnie is one amazing gentleman, it’s a honor to be included in his competitions. I hope we have a big turnout for this “bark on” natural slingshot competition. I cannot find the words to express my heartfelt condolences to Winnie and his family during this extremely difficult time in their life. I hope we have a good turnout of entries, in honor of Winnie.


----------



## flipgun

Best wishes to you and yours Sir. For my part: I have to say that if you think that it would be best to close this thread for a while, take care of business and come back to it at a later date? I can't see as how anyone here would mind. Family First.

Good on Tag for offering to take it along.


----------



## Winnie

flipgun said:


> Best wishes to you and yours Sir. For my part: I have to say that if you think that it would be best to close this thread for a while, take care of business and come back to it at a later date? I can't see as how anyone here would mind. Family First.
> 
> Good on Tag for offering to take it along.


Let's keep it going. Like I said, while at the office I can still do a bit. I'm still working on a very simple bark-on myself. A little here and there between patients (I still have to pay the bills) and I'll have it done. The biggest difficulty is if I get called out. My wife and I spend our off hours at the hospital but I have to keep myself occupied. Like I say, it's unpredictable.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Tag

Thank you Flipgun. This bark on natty competition seems to have a more meaningful purpose than just a slingshot competition. Let’s hope we have several entries.


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> I have found myself in a difficult place. If you have ever checked my profile page you might have noticed that I have a son with serious health issues. He has spent seven of the last ten weeks in the Intensive Care Unit and we were told yesterday morning that he will not be leaving the hospital again. [We have had an ICU in our home for 29 years with my son requiring 24 hour-a-day intensivist trained Rn's - or us - to care for him.] As you can imagine, my plate is pretty full right now so I might not be responding to everyones builds as I should. I can poke around at the office a bit so the prize will be finished and I may even be able to get out a slingshot. It's just that everything has become very unpredictable for me. Thank you all for your patience.
> 
> winnie


Our Prayers and Positive Energys go to you and yours my friend,do what you need to we will be here.


----------



## hoggy

Winnie said:


> I have found myself in a difficult place. If you have ever checked my profile page you might have noticed that I have a son with serious health issues. He has spent seven of the last ten weeks in the Intensive Care Unit and we were told yesterday morning that he will not be leaving the hospital again. [We have had an ICU in our home for 29 years with my son requiring 24 hour-a-day intensivist trained Rn's - or us - to care for him.] As you can imagine, my plate is pretty full right now so I might not be responding to everyones builds as I should. I can poke around at the office a bit so the prize will be finished and I may even be able to get out a slingshot. It's just that everything has become very unpredictable for me. Thank you all for your patience.
> 
> winnie


take care of business sir, *bows*. will keep you & yours in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## devils son in law

God bless you and your family Winnie! Of course we will keep the contest going as you wished and any delays are fully understood!


----------



## Hulla Baloo

So very sorry Doc. We wish you peace.


----------



## Slingshot Evangelist

Psalms 46:1 "God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in times of trouble".


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Very very sorry to hear, Winnie. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hoggy

here's my entries. before.








after.


----------



## Winnie

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers for my son and family. This really is a special group.

I mentioned yesterday how I thought doing a slingshot would help keep me occupied. This is the slingshot I was thinking of messing with.

I found the fork in a brush pile at a local cemetery last Wednsday. Off and on in the microwave and then I only sanded the ends. The bark was too cool to mess with.

Again, thank you all.


----------



## SlingNerd

Winnie said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers for my son and family. This really is a special group.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday how I thought doing a slingshot would help keep me occupied. This is the slingshot I was thinking of messing with.
> 
> I found the fork in a brush pile at a local cemetery last Wednsday. Off and on in the microwave and then I only sanded the ends. The bark was too cool to mess with.
> 
> Again, thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2405.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2406.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2408.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2407.JPG


Great contrast on that one. Does Microwaving darken the bark?

I am still hurting for a decent fork to start with, as I have already worked on the ones traded/gifted to me by our awesome members.


----------



## Winnie

Slingnerd,

Microwaving does not change the bark or wood color unless you burn the wood. The reason I chose this fork was because of the near-black bark and all the texture.

A few ideas for forks: I have mentioned a number of times through the years that golf course and cemetery brush piles are great places to find forks. If you can find where your local parks department dumps their scrap that would be good too. Also, driving through the country there are many old deserted farms that have brush growing on the road side of fences whech are great places to gather forks too. (I had been thinking of doing a "Shrub" contest in order to get people away from trees and instead look at shrubs. Most have very hard wood and many have interesting bark.)

winnie


----------



## Tag

Nice one Hoggy


----------



## Charles

Winnie, I send you and your family my very warmest regards at this trying time. If he as to go, may the passage of your son be easy. Rest assured, I am sending daily positive thoughts your way.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## hoggy

Winnie said:


> Slingnerd,
> 
> Microwaving does not change the bark or wood color unless you burn the wood. The reason I chose this fork was because of the near-black bark and all the texture.
> 
> A few ideas for forks: I have mentioned a number of times through the years that golf course and cemetery brush piles are great places to find forks. If you can find where your local parks department dumps their scrap that would be good too. Also, driving through the country there are many old deserted farms that have brush growing on the road side of fences whech are great places to gather forks too. (I had been thinking of doing a "Shrub" contest in order to get people away from trees and instead look at shrubs. Most have very hard wood and many have interesting bark.)
> 
> winnie


i found mine at a local greenway park.


----------



## Ibojoe

You and your family are in my prayers Winnie. 
I love the curve in that nattie. Perfect.


----------



## MakoPat

I had no idea what struggles you were having Winnie. You are a solid example of humanity and a kick butt dad.

Prayers and major respect.

Also this contest is awesome. So much top shelf work on tree forks... I love it!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Great work to all that have submitted. I am hoping to have some time over the next few days to work on my entry.

Also, Winnie, I really like the idea of a "shrub" contest. The fork I'm planning on using for this contest is not from a tree but from a bush/shrub.

And another fork hunting tip: I have found some really nice forks in the brush piles that the utility companies leave behind after trimming around power lines and rights of way.


----------



## Tag

Well I have the first place slingshot on order from PocketPredator
View attachment 254266
I also have some small prizes that will be given out by Winnie and I. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Tag

Well I have the first place slingshot on order from PocketPredator






I also have some small prizes that will be given out by Winnie and I. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## hoggy

Tag said:


> Well I have the first place slingshot on order from PocketPredator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D991646C-162F-4CE3-B757-A964802D88A1.jpeg I also have some small prizes that will be given out by Winnie and I. Best of luck to everyone.


COOL.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

My build is coming along....


----------



## hoggy

my entry supplemental. added ergos.


----------



## Tag

Looks great hoggy


----------



## hoggy

Tag said:


> Looks great hoggy


thank you sir. my son liked the chunky one, so it's his now.


----------



## trapperdes

Here is my entry. It is a bark on Osage pfs.


----------



## KawKan

Sweet little shooter, @trapperdes!


----------



## Tag

Nice trapperedes


----------



## flipgun

Very Nice.


----------



## Ibojoe

Very very clean little pickle. Kinda got the Jeckle and Hyde thing going on. Good job!


----------



## skarrd

my last entry,and my last oak fork from the tree that fell during Katrina,few years back,tocoldout toband and shoot,but this one was a challenge,i have enjoyed the carving and sanding and general reliving of boyhood making these. Thanks Winnie and Tag for the opportunity. .


----------



## Tag

Nice one


----------



## hoggy

nice entries.


----------



## Slough foot

Here’s my submission a maple natty with a half on half off bark on finish. Dry Sanded to 600 them wet sanded to 1500 with superglue finish.


----------



## skarrd

That is a Beauty!!!


----------



## flipgun

:yeahthat:

Well done!


----------



## Covert5

Wow great job so far everyone! These are some great nattys!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

I just don't think I can be done by noon on monday. Midnight, I'd say yes, noon, nope.  I'll keep trying though.


----------



## Tag

Slough foot that is amazing


----------



## Tag

All the entries are fantastic you guys are doing exactly what I expected, turning out first class nattys


----------



## bigdh2000

...from the BIGDH2000 Shop. Guava fork.

See video for more details.


----------



## Slough foot

Tag said:


> Slough foot that is amazing


Thank you Sir


----------



## hoggy

these are some awesome bark on nattys.


----------



## Tag

Dan your video is inspiring Beautiful story as well as a beautiful slingshot Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Here's my entry. Bark on azalea from some extremely overgrown and undermaintained bushes. Multiple layers of spray on marine grade polyurethane for finish. Surprisingly accurate and comfortable and one of my new favorite shooters.

Great Contest and big thanks to the hosts and all that entered for sharing your outstanding work.


----------



## Tag

Thanks for entering SlingDude. Your natty looks great


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Well, I finished! And just in time by my watch. Mine is a maple natty, carved in a hammer grip design. Was originally gonna make a tube shooter of this, but plans change when time gets short. Lol. I've made a butt cap for this shooter of resin, dyed red, with an embedded pine cone like my recent oak natty. Thanks for looking guys! This was a fun build for sure so special thanks to Winnie and Tag!


----------



## 31610

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Well, I finished! And just in time by my watch. Mine is a maple natty, carved in a hammer grip design. Was originally gonna make a tube shooter of this, but plans change when time gets short. Lol. I've made a butt cap for this shooter of resin, dyed red, with an embedded pine cone like my recent oak natty. Thanks for looking guys! This was a fun build for sure so special thanks to Winnie and Tag!


Thats a cool little shooter bud


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Port boy said:


> Drew_Bilbrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finished! And just in time by my watch. Mine is a maple natty, carved in a hammer grip design. Was originally gonna make a tube shooter of this, but plans change when time gets short. Lol. I've made a butt cap for this shooter of resin, dyed red, with an embedded pine cone like my recent oak natty. Thanks for looking guys! This was a fun build for sure so special thanks to Winnie and Tag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a cool little shooter bud
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Slough foot

Almost time


----------



## Tag

I hope you will understand if I try to contact Winnie before deceiding the first place shooter. I won’t prolong it too long.thanks for your patience.


----------



## Slough foot

Tag said:


> I hope you will understand if I try to contact Winnie before deceiding the first place shooter. I won't prolong it too long.thanks for your patience.


Yes sir indeed


----------



## Tag

Bigdh2000 shooter took first place this decision was extremely tough. Winnie and I thank each of you for participating in this competition. Im not sure if my personal messages are working yet, but I would like your addresses so I can send you a thank you gift. I need Bigdh2000 address definitely.


----------



## Slough foot

Congratulations Dan bigDh2000 well deserved


----------



## hoggy

congrats and thanks for the contest.


----------



## bigdh2000

Thanks all. Winnie and Tag, thanks for an interesting and exciting competition. So many awesome entries. Humbled to win.


----------



## Tag

everyone in the competition can send me your address to my email address. My address is [email protected] I will send you a small token of our appreciation for entering the bark on competition.


----------



## Tag

I just received Bigdh2000 Personal Message, so maybe my glitch is fixed.


----------



## 31610

Nice one bigdh2000


----------



## Covert5

Congrats bigdh2000 and to all the craftsmen that entered! Outstanding natties submitted by all! This was an awesome competition to watch!


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations bigdh2000!!!


----------



## skarrd

Tag said:


> everyone in the competition can send me your address to my email address. My address is [email protected] I will send you a small token of our appreciation for entering the bark on competition.


this has been a fun contest,i really enjoyed watching the entries coming in,fantastic craftmanship from all.i sent my address to you on here,and will send to your email as well.Thank You Winnie and Tag!!!!


----------



## flipgun

Hey Dan! You got lucky. I had other concerns or I am sure that I would have smoked your entry! :headbang:

But then I wake up. Congrats Bro. Nice stuff


----------



## hoggy

mr. tag, sent you a pm with my info, let me know if it worked sir. thanks again to you and winnie for the great contest.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Big congrats to Dan and all that entered!! Also Big thanks to the hosts!


----------



## devils son in law

Congrats Dan and thanks Winnie and Tag for a really cool contest! It was fun to follow.


----------



## bigdh2000

flipgun said:


> Hey Dan! You got lucky. I had other concerns or I am sure that I would have smoked your entry! :headbang:
> 
> But then I wake up. Congrats Bro. Nice stuff


----------



## Charles

Congratulations to everyone who entered !!!!! And a warm round of applause to Winnie and Tag for running the show.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tag

Thank you Charles You are definitely one of my first inspirations when I started in slingshots.


----------



## Tag

I hope no one will be upset, if I wait until right after Christmas to send your prize. I don’t want to take the chance of things getting lost in the mail.


----------



## Winnie

I'd like to say congratulations to Dan for a beautiful job. You got the eye man. Well done. PM me with your particulars and I look forward to getting your prize off to you.

I would also like to say thanks to Tag for picking up the slack of me checking out as I have needed to attend to my family. You're a good and generous guy and I really do appreciate your being so.

And to all of you who gave it a go, thanks. It was fun to see what you each came up with. You don't come across them very often but every-once-and-a-while a fork catches your eye because the bark offers possibilies. It's been great seeing what you have done coming at your naturals from a slightly different direction.

Again, good job and thanks.

winnie


----------



## Tag

This competition had a totally different feel for me so I would like to propose we dedicate this “Bark On” competition to Winnie (John) and his family.( his amazing Son)❤ I recall an incident when John was on the receiving end of a slingshot trade that wasn’t in John’s favor. His response was that of a perfect gentleman, which is more than I would have done. I’ve respected John from that day on. When people ask what makes me so attracted to slingshots, I tell them it started with a slingshot, then I joined this Forum❤ Bigdh2000 summed it up perfectly in his video of just how a simple slingshot can be the start of a life long friendship. If this competition is an annual event, that would mean you would have a year to prepare your Natty. Simple competition, if Winnie and I are not available, someone start the Bark On competition in Winnie’s honor.


----------



## Ibojoe

Great entries guys! Awesome craftsmanship. Congratulations Big D!!!!


----------



## hoggy

Tag said:


> This competition had a totally different feel for me so I would like to propose we dedicate this "Bark On" competition to Winnie (John) and his family.( his amazing Son)❤ I recall an incident when John was on the receiving end of a slingshot trade that wasn't in John's favor. His response was that of a perfect gentleman, which is more than I would have done. I've respected John from that day on. When people ask what makes me so attracted to slingshots, I tell them it started with a slingshot, then I joined this Forum❤ Bigdh2000 summed it up perfectly in his video of just how a simple slingshot can be the start of a life long friendship. If this competition is an annual event, that would mean you would have a year to prepare your Natty. Simple competition, if Winnie and I are not available, someone start the Bark On competition in Winnie's honor.


cool.


----------



## Beanflip

All good stuff in here! Bravo gentlemen.


----------



## Charles

Just a final update ... I finished Chunky. It actually turned out quite nice. I glued the rings in with epoxy. Finished it with 3 coats of urethane finish. I have it banded with double Alliance File bands, and I put on a hand woven Dacron pouch.









I used larger diameter tubing slipped over the end of the rings to keep the bands from coming off inadvertently. But it is still very easy to slip bands on and off underneath the end of the tubing.









I have taken a few shots with it. It is comfortable to hold, and it shoots fine.

Sorry I did not get it finished by the contest deadline, but my hip surgery could not be denied ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Covert5

Wow Charles that looks awesome! Great idea with the tubes at the end of the rings! What a beaut!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Very nice, Charles!


----------



## Winnie

NIce Charles, It's a style I've never shot what with the pinky hole and the eyes. I like it - plenty to hole onto with those eyes up high. Nice Charles.


----------



## Charles

Thanks all for your kind words. And my hearty congratulations to all who entered.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag

Awesome Natty


----------



## hoggy

Charles said:


> Just a final update ... I finished Chunky. It actually turned out quite nice. I glued the rings in with epoxy. Finished it with 3 coats of urethane finish. I have it banded with double Alliance File bands, and I put on a hand woven Dacron pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished.JPG
> 
> I used larger diameter tubing slipped over the end of the rings to keep the bands from coming off inadvertently. But it is still very easy to slip bands on and off underneath the end of the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SideWithTips.JPG
> 
> I have taken a few shots with it. It is comfortable to hold, and it shoots fine.
> 
> Sorry I did not get it finished by the contest deadline, but my hip surgery could not be denied ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


that's a beauty.


----------

